# Cow Jokes



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 9, 2008)

We had supper in town last night and the kids menu had these cow jokes.

1. What do you call a cow who doesn't give milk?

2. What did the guy say to the cow when it was in his way?

3. Where do cow detectives look for clues?

4. What do you get from a nervous cow?

5. Why does a milking stool have only three legs?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 9, 2008)

1. A Milk Dud.



2. Moooooove over.



3. In a steakout.



4. A Milkshake.



5. Because the cow has the udder.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 9, 2008)

i love those qs an answers.they are funny.so i take it the 4yr old stayed awake for supper since yall went out to eat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, she stayed awake. She had her nap yesterday. We had to go into town to pick up some stuff and decided to eat while we were there.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 9, 2008)

goodtime to get some stuff done an eat to boot.


----------

